
Ask HN: A commenting system with Firebase back end? - backend-dev-33
For a static Github Pages website, I would like to have a commenting system. The idea is to use Firebase, because:
1. It gives social login: Google, Twitter, Github, FB
2. I want to use Firebase for some other functionality not related to comments.
For a user it should be very convenient: once authenticated he&#x2F;she can comment and can use other site features (these &quot;features&quot; rely on Firebase)<p>So much theory. I started to search for Firebase commenting system and... I can find only the projects with 0 or 1 release, projects with 1 contributor, projects abandoned 5 years ago, example projects... you got the idea.<p>A commenting system should have a few features: something like an admin interface; something to fight&#x2F;prevent spam. I can not find such a thing with Firebase as a backend!<p>There are quite advanced self-hosted systems, Coralproject [1] and Commento [2] are good examples. They do not use Firebase.<p>I do not need all the features of Coralproject. But a commenting system with Firebase backend, antispam and with something like an admin interface would be great. Do you know such a thing?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;coralproject&#x2F;talk
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;commento&#x2F;commento&#x2F;
======
lecarore
I guess Oss developers would rather invest their free development time in
creating something that's not locked in to one specific platform, and that's
why there is nothing fitting your exact requirements?

~~~
backend-dev-33
Well, these OSS developers created... 53 different commenting systems:
[https://lisakov.com/projects/open-source-
comments/](https://lisakov.com/projects/open-source-comments/)

Learning a new programming language or database? let's write a commenting
system! )))

